# Target $10 sale. 2/2/14-2/8/14 on Blu-rays



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Normally I don't post deals, but Target is having a superbowl week sale for this week only listing a BUNCH of new releases for $10... some are listed in their ad, but most aren't. the final list is

The Conjuring
Pacific Rim (2D)
We're The Millers
The Croods (2D Blu-Ray Combo + Toy)
The Internship
The Walking Dead Season 1
Percy Jackson: Sea of Monsters (2D)
Fruitvale Station
Carrie (2013 remake)
Turbo (2D)
Silver Linings Playbook
Bad Grandpa
World War Z (2D)
Star Trek: Into The Darkness (2D)
Escape From Planet Earth 3D
Runner Runner
Django Unchained (Standard & Steelbook)
Wizard of Oz (25th Anniversary Edition)
One Direction: This is Us
The Heat
The Hangover Part III
The Wolverine (2D)


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

What a shame... I already bought the ones on the list that I would have wanted.... At a higher price too.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

ellisr63 said:


> What a shame... I already bought the ones on the list that I would have wanted.... At a higher price too.


Same here...


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks. I might go pick up The Wolverine since I've been wanting to see it


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up, I didn't know about this sale. There's a few movies in there I'm gonna have to go pick up.


----------



## Greenster (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Just don't use your debit or credit card there


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

hjones4841 said:


> Just don't use your debit or credit card there


Lol! That's another good tip!


----------



## OKLAGMCRUISER (Jan 20, 2014)

hjones4841 said:


> Just don't use your debit or credit card there


no joke...the wife and I unfortunately were one of those that used our dc on black Friday at Target. Our bank has since replaced the dc for safety measures, but what a pain to get all of the automatic draft accounts changed over to the new number.


----------

